# Polarización de JFET



## Scour (Oct 5, 2011)

Muy buenas,

Estoy montándome algunos de los circuitos de pedales para guitarra eléctrica de la web RunOffGroove, y me ha surgido una duda que no consigo resolver.

Muchos de los circuitos de esta página (por ejemplo este) polarizan los JFET dándole al Drain la mitad de voltage que tenga la fuente de alimentación... si se pone una pila de 9V, hay que ajustar los trimmers de los JFET a 4.5V, si pone a 12V, se ajustan a 6V, a 18V se ajusta a 9V, etc... 

Efectivamente he probado varios de estos circuitos y funcionan perfectamente si se polarizan a la mitad del voltage suministrado, y suenan muy mal en cuanto te alejas un poco del 50% del voltaje suministrado.

Si se pone una pila para alimentar el circuito funciona muy bien cuando está nueva, pero con forme se va consumiendo la cosa va a peor ya que los trimers dejan de suministrar el 50% del voltaje.

Lo que he estado intentando es montar este circuito de forma que sea cual sea el voltaje suministrado, al Drain de los JFET llegue siempre la mitad. lo primero que hice fue quitar los trimmers y poner un divisor resistivo, de ese modo el circuito siempre tendrá la mitad del voltaje en el drain y además se podrá alimentar con distintos voltajes (de 9V a 18V que es lo normal en estos pedales)... bueno, este planteamiento no funciona, ya que al no tener una resistencia en el drain de los JFET no suena nada... y si pongo resistencias vuelvo a tener el mismo problema que con los trimmers...

¿Hay alguna forma de hacer lo que pretendo? si no la hay, hay algún chip regulador de tensión que dé siempre 9V indistintamente de la alimentación.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 5, 2011)

Scour dijo:


> hay algún chip regulador de tensión que dé siempre 9V indistintamente de la alimentación.


Esta el regulador 7809 siempre te dara 9V mientras la tensión de entrada
no sea menor de 9V y no superior a 35V


----------



## Scour (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, gracias, de todos modos entiendo que si se alimenta con pila de 9V y ésta da 8,50 V ya no funcionaría, no?

¿Lo otro que pretendía no es posible? ¿Se le ocurre a alguien alguna manera de hacerlo?


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 5, 2011)

Yo tambien ando con ese problema intentando diseñar un preamp para la guitarra, no se como polarizar esas cosas y lo unico que se me ha ocurrido es colocar directamente 2 en serie y la señal saliendo entre ellos (en modo puente) sin ninguna resistencia en el extremo, en el simulador funcionan pero no lo he probado en la readidad, como uno esta conectado al voltage medio solo autocompenza la corriente y así la variación del voltaje los afecta a ambos manteniendo la señal en el nivel correcto sin importar el voltaje de la fuente (eso solo los afecta en el punto en el que comienzan a saturar y con la ganancia tan elevada abajo de 7V ya comienza a ser poco util por que se saturan rapido), te dejo el esquema hasta donde he llegado (solo es un prototipo que acabo de hacer y falta corregir mucho), estos JFET siempre me han dado problemas, hasta en los integrados con JFET siempre me suenan mal si no uso el Tap de la fuente y en baterias se me ha hecho imposible usarlos 

Edit: pues ya lo probé con unos 2N5457 y funcionó mejor de lo que esperaba, solo hubo que hacer unas ligeras correcciones, los capacitores de la realimentación del segundo JFET (C5 y C2) deben ser limitados con una resistencia en serie para ajustar la ganancia del circuito, si los eliminas la ganancia es casi igual a 1 y sin la limitación la ganancia es muy elevada, yo limité a C5 con una resistencia de 33KΩ y C2 sin limitación para que ese se encargara de la ganancia, también sustituí a R10 por un Pot de 20KΩ para controlar la ganancia ahí, a R11 la remplace por una resistencia normal de 100KΩ y R3 por 680Ω (eran las que tenia a la mano), aparte de eso lo simule a 15V pero viendo que el transistor soportaba 25V lo decidí conectar directamente a la fuente de la potencia (como unos 20V) y funcionó, ahora solo me queda trabajar en el ecualizador.


----------



## Scour (Oct 6, 2011)

La verdad es que es una opción muy interesante, a fin de cuentas los JFET se comportan como resistencias variables dependientes del voltaje, de modo que se podrían usar como resistencias que den el 50% del voltaje suministrado (ya que al variar el voltaje, variará el valor resistivo del JFET superior)... Voy a ver si consigo solucionar el problema con este métido...

Gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 6, 2011)

Bueno, pues ya que amanecio te pongo el circuito como lo corregí, tambien una imagen en el protoboard, las unicas diferencias con el diagrama es el gran capacitor de 1000uF por la alimentación de la fuente y que el resistor R9 lo sustituí por un Pot de 100K o me mandaria como 8V de señal a la potencia , como te decia la realimentación del JFET es para la ganancia de lo contrario casi operan como un seguidor inversor, en el circuito R2 es la que se encarga de la primera fase de la ganancia y mantiene la señal clara, en el segundo no hay resistencia y es ahí donde se amplifica sin control hasta saturarse , tambien te dejo un video, la fuente da cerca de +20-0-20 y el circuito del Amp es el del Sheet del TDA2030, y la gitarra es barata (la más barata de la tienda ) con dos humbucker.




Me sorprendio que fuera más silencioso de lo que esperaba, yo imaginaba que saldria ruidoso con necesidad de varios filtros pero salio bastante estable, era divertido escuchar como temblaba la mesa por los graves que producia .


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 6, 2011)

chicos: fijense aca
http://www.hawestv.com/amp_projects/fet_preamp/fetpreamp1.htm

puede que les ayude ... esta simple porque si vamos a la teoria completa es complicadita.

Scour: vale lo del divisor resistivo .

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que los jfets tienen mucha dispersion de ganancia de unos a otros... hay que ajustarlos uno por uno .

Yo arme un par de versiones del Preamplificador de bajo de Kreuzer y lo tuve que modificar bastante para ajustar los puntos de trabajo.


----------



## Scour (Oct 6, 2011)

Fantástico Nuyel, con esto tengo para tirar el fin de semana entretenido... muchas gracias (si es que el que sabe... sabe).

AntonioAA, ¿dices que lo del divisor resistivo si funciona? Yo he probado a hacer un divisor resistivo y de este (que me dá 4.5V sobre los 9V de la pila) conectar directamente al drain de cada JFET (sin resistencias de por medio), pero no suena nada... dentro de mis aún jóvenes conocimientos de Electrónica (llevo pocos meses con esto) he entendido que sin una resistencia de carga en el drain no funcionaría (por que de hecho en la práctica así ha sido)... ¿Es posible que el problema esté en que un solo divisor resistivo alimenta el Drain de todos los JFET? ¿Devería hacer un divisor resistivo para cada JFET?

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 6, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> chicos: fijense aca
> http://www.hawestv.com/amp_projects/fet_preamp/fetpreamp1.htm
> 
> puede que les ayude ... esta simple porque si vamos a la teoria completa es complicadita.
> ...



Ciertamente la variación en la ganancia de esas cosas es la que afecta al hacer los calculos de las resistencias, pero según mi diseño, al usar dos FET directamente la divición del voltaje se autocompenza por lo que es irrelevante el voltaje de la fuente y la ganancia de los FETs, el unico detalle es corregir la realimentación del FET para ajustar la ganancia y eso ya varia de uno a otro FET, sin realimentación no importa que FET uses este basicamente opera como seguidor inversor, esa es la ventaja de mi diseño, que solo requieres ajustar la ganancia y no los voltajes de operación, el FET operará ohmicamente mientras este dentro del rango según el voltaje que lo alimente y saturará según sus caracteristicas propias pero mantendrá siempre la señal en el nivel adecuado para funcionar, les adjunto unas imagenes en las que esta el oscilador, la linea roja es la señal original de 300mVp y la azul la de la primera etapa del pre según el diseño corregido, solo eliminé la resistencia de realimentación para mostrarles la consistencia de la señal como seguidor inversor cuando no se realimenta, la linea blanca es la de la segunda etapa de amplificación, las simulaciones fueron con transistores 2N5434 y NF5103 a 10V y 20V sin realizar otras correcciones, como se puede ver el punto de saturación varia dependiendo de la ganancia que estos entregan pero no lo hace la señal  cuando se mantiene dentro de la region ohmmica y como pueden ver sin realimentación no importa el transistor este solo atua como seguidor inversor.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 6, 2011)

Nuyel: no se a que te refieres como resistencia de realimentacion...

La resistencia de Source DEBE estar porque es parte de la polarizacion....
Scour: el divisor resistivo ... debe calcularse ... no es poner resistencias asi nomas. No deja de ser un equivalente a lo otro.. 
Si no sabes mucho , debes partir de un circuito ya hecho ... y ajustar ligeramente los valores .Para eso te puse el vinculo a la nota que esta muy interesante .
El osciloscopio es gran ayuda para ver si la señal deforma como muestra Nuyel...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 6, 2011)

A ver si les sirve:

- Circuito de autopolarización:



Usando un JFet J201 que mencionaron acá, Vishay te da está curva:



De ahí se puede sacar 3 cosas:

IDDS=325uA (T=25ºC)
Vgs(off)=-0,5V (T=25ºC)

Y por último, el punto donde más convendría poner el Vgsq será Vgs(off)/2, osea -0,25V. 

De acá se puede resolver mediante la curva o en forma analítica:

Mediante curva: 

Sí Vgsq=-0,25v => a ojo Idq=110uA

En forma analítica:

[LATEX]I_{dq}=IDSS.\(1-\frac{V_{gs}}{V_{gs-off}}\)^{2}[/LATEX]

Reemplazando la Vgsq=-0,25v

[LATEX]I_{dq}=325uA.\(1-\frac{-0,25v}{-0,5v}\)^{2}=81uA[/LATEX]

Más o menos se obtienen los mismo resultados, tengan en cuenta que en forma analítica se usa una aproximación. Ahora falta obtener Rs y Rd:

[LATEX]V_{gsq}=-I_{dq}.Rs \Rightarrow Rs=\frac{V_{gsq}}{-I_{dq}}=2k2\Omega o 2k9\Omega[/LATEX]

Para Rd, solo hay que aplicar ley de ohm y kirchhoff:

[LATEX]V_{cc}=Rd.I_{dq}+V_{dsq}+Rs.I_{dq} \Rightarrow Rd=\frac{V_{cc}-\(V_{dsq}+Rs.I_{dq}\)}{I_{dq}}[/LATEX]

Suponiendo una Vcc=12v e imponiendo Vdsq=Vcc/2=6v para obtener máxima excursión:

[LATEX]Rd=\frac{12v-\(6v+2k2.110uA\)}{110uA}\approx 51k\Omega[/LATEX]

Respecto a la ganancia, dependerá de la configuración usada, si quieren puedo subir como se obtiene.


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola:

Si un Jfet se polariza bien, no tiene por que dar problemas; he dibujado esto como ejemplo:

Elijo el punto de polarizacion en 150uA por que asi estoy mas o menos en la mitad, y asi tengo mas rango de amplitud para una señal senodal; que seria segun esto: una señal como maximo de 200mV (400mVpp).
Tambien hay que decir que  esto es una grafica para Vgs(off) = -0.7V que supongo cambiara de un transistor a otro, por eso, quiza interese ajustar el offset de cada transistor despues uno a uno...

Esta sacado de este datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/vishay/70233.pdf

Rd dependera de la ganancia que se le quiera dar... En cuanto a lo que comentais, no creo que este tipo de amplificador de problemas, por que la tension de polarizacion de Vd no sea Vcc/2 (la mitad), si no mas bien, por que seguramente seran unos transistores de un (Vgs (off)) absoluto con un valor bastante elevado, lo que hace que, el (vd) minimo que necesita el transistor para que funcione correctamente, sea bastante elevado.

Ya que, si (Vd = Vcc - (Id * Rd)) y lo que a nosotros nos importa es (Id *Rd) ya que nosotros amplificamos la señal mediante (id). Asi, no importa demasiado que valor tenga (Vd) de polarizacion, ya que la señal se amplificara "igual", siempre que no llegue a los "limites".

El problema si la tension Vd baja demasiado, es que el transistor entra en zona ohmica:


PD @ cosmefulanito04: Acabo de darme cuenta, mediante la vista previa del mensaje, que has respondido algo parecido, pero esque me ha llevado un tiempo dibujar esto y escribirlo, asi que lo envio igualmente...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 6, 2011)

jajajaj hiciste lo mismo... bue ahí tienen para divertirse .

Falta la parte de alterna, ¿la haces vos?


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 6, 2011)

Pues yo le digo "resistencia de ralimentación" a la que va conectada atravez del "capacitor de realimentación" que conecta al source del JFET superior son su gate realimentando de esta forma el gate con la variación de la señal que se aplica entre ambos, no es un circuito normal de JFET donde este varia entre dos resistencias (la del souce y la del drain), en mi circuito no hace falta más resistencias ahí por que la variación que realimenta el JFET se encarga de que este tambien fluctue y amplifiquen la señal mutuamente o por lo menos es lo que creo que pasa, cuando el voltaje negativo atravieza al primer JFET la señal se invierte dado a que este aumenta su resistividad entonces el voltaje del punto medio entre ambos JFET se incrementa y esta variación entra atraves del capacitor de realimentación del segundo JFET provocando el descenso de su resistividad y por consecuencia el voltaje se incrementa aún más, claro que la resistencia del source deberia estar, pero si la señal no supera cierto humbral de entrada (y considerando lo baja de la señal de la guitarra y los divisores resistivo que uso en la entrada para reducir el voltaje funciona bien) en ese punto la ganancia del primer JFET es tan baja que opera linealmente practicamente sin distorción, la amplificación la produce el segundo JFET que se autocompensa con el divisor y el primer JFET en su source (en lugar de una resistencia calculada), si no se realimenta el segundo JFET la variación no lo afecta y por consecuencia el circuito tiene una ganancia reducida cercana a 1 al menos eso en teoria, por eso debe ser conectado a un divisor resisivo por cada uno, acabo de extender el circuito con un operacional para agregar un ecualizador activo, todavia no hago el diagrama y voy a salir así que lo dejaria hasta mañana, el circuito trabaja bastante bien solo tiene un defecto y es que como autocompenza el voltaje tambien fluctua con las variaciones que pueda entregar la alimentación, lo conecté a los 20V de la fuente y comenzó a introducir un sonido de baja frecuencia (supongo que por la variaciones del rizado), al conectarlo a una bateria de 9V trabajo de manera bastante silenciosa apesar de poseer pocas partes (me refiero a lo minimo que según mi teoria requiere para operar) y practicamente no cuenta con filtros (apenas ayer se me ocurrio el diseño).



Según la PC debe funcionar y según mi guitarra y mis oidos funciona muy bien  (mucho mejor que cualquier circuito con OAmp que haya hecho antes),aunque claro que está el punto de que es más costoso por que hay que poner un transistor más por cada uno pero el poder operar en cualquier region de voltaje yo creo que es muy útil, ahora solo me queda arreglar el detalle de la fuente, usé un diodo y un capacitor de 1000uf y se redujo pero aún falta, creo que un regulador con Zener podria arreglarlo


----------



## Scour (Oct 7, 2011)

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos, veo que el tema da mucho de sí... voy a trastear este fin de semana y ya os diré algo con los resultados.

Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 7, 2011)

Pues el tema yo también lo quería preguntar, y curiosamente cuando entré al foro apareció en la principal y me ahorro trabajo, les pongo un video del circuito a batería y la fuente.




También les dejaría el diagrama, le puse un diodo a la fuente para que la potencia no tragara el voltaje de los capacitores del previo al que le puse 2 de 1000uF y redujo bastante la oscilación pero quizás con un regulador con zener se corrija mejor.


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 7, 2011)

cosmefulanito04: si quieres que te diga la verdad, no se mucho mas sobre J-FETs, mejor explicalo tu y asi yo tambien apredo ;P

La teoria no la controlo muy bien, en cambio en la practica, me guio por mis instintos, y esta es la solucion que yo daria a buestro problema, con la alimentacion; asi, la tension de polarizacion del drenador del transistor principal es siempre la Vcc/2:

Nuyel: he simulado tu circuito, y partiendo de ese, he llegado a este. Creo que se podria decir que se trata de una carga activa (es importante que los dos transistores sean iguales; Q1 y Q2 al igual que Q3 y Q4), al ser carga activa, la ganancia aumenta, asi que tambien tiene realimentacion negativa, como los operacionales, con esas dos resistencias (R1 y R2 al igual que R5 yR6) se ajusta la ganancia. Habria que pulir el diseño (quiza, reducir el valor de algunos condensadores por ejemplo, y mas cosas...) pero esta es la idea que propongo, creo que funcionaria bien, que opinan?

PD @ Nuyel: fijate en la corriente de polarizacion de tu circuito, al simularlo me di cuenta de que es excesivo.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 7, 2011)

eL1ct ciertamente el voltaje quizás es excesivo, lo hice así por que vi  que los JFET (2N5457 que tengo) soportaban los 25V y mi fuente entrega cerca de 20V, la corriente dependerá de las capacidades del JFET y entiendo que algunos darían valores muy elevados, para decirlo de la manera más simple solo los conecte directo a lo que tengo a la mano  pero por eso todavía sigue en el protoboard y creo tenerlo ahí por todo el mes en lo que lo optimizo, como decía, lo hice teórico a como "creo" que funcionaria y la verdad nunca me había salido bien un circuito JFET así que acepto sugerencias.

Lo hice así por que en una explicación animada de como funcionaban los conectaron directo a la fuente y dije "entonces si coloco dos así variara su corriente y con ello su resistividad y también el voltaje entre ambos" y eso fue lo que hice en lugar de hacer cálculos por que no sabia para que eran las gráficas del datasheet  todas decían que a 15Vds y yo sin saber que hacer con mi fuente de 20V o la de 6V así que solo conecté con la idea de que soportaría el voltaje y la corriente se supone que se limita y si explotaban pues estaba mal  esa es la única parte que el simulador no simula, como tengo  15 de esas cosas decidí correr el riesgo.

Me parece  bien tus correcciones ya que como decía mi circuito opera con señales bajas ya que no están limitados los JFET (entiendo que en todo momento los atravesaría una corriente pero no se de cuanto), lo importante aquí es mantener el valor resistivo de la parte superior idéntico al inferior cuando los JFET de entrada tienen G=0V para que el voltaje en ese punto sea Vcc/2 (después de todo el circuito es solo un divisor de tensión) por eso ciertamente deben ser ambos idénticos para que sus características operen igual.

Estos circuitos serán un poco más costosos pero permitirán exprimir más las baterías y contaminar menos al cambiarlas con menos regularidad , si lo van a usar con fuente hay que filtrar el ruido de la alimentación o tendrán la oscilación que se ve en mi video ya que esa cosa anda compensando el voltaje con el rizado a cada momento por lo que ciertamente hay que corregir los capacitores para un filtro paso alto (yo use de 1uF por tener varios y ser de los más perqueños pero haciendo cálculos están operando a cerca de 1,5Hz, como sea no quiero usar cerámicos en esa parte por lo que descarto cambiar esos valores) y así eliminar parte del ruido por el rizado (si al equalizador de bajos lo desciendo se silencia), usar muchos capacitores para la fuente o regular el voltaje de mejor manera. Por mi parte como quiero mantener las frecuencias bajas tomaré la segunda o la tercera opción (se me ocurre una 4ª que seria demasiado compleja).


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 8, 2011)

si que erá exesiva la corriente, acabo de verificarla y en el simulador da cerca de 160mA, en la realidad con los 2N5457 (estos no los simulo por que no tengo el SPICE, solo le hice la configuración de pines para el PCB) cuando los medí con el multimetro me marcó como 20mA y ahora lo tengo con un regulador con zenner de 15V con una resistencia de 220, eso son como 32mA cuando la fuente entrega su maximo de 22V (según calculos por que al multimetro se le voló el fusible y lo medí en el modo unfused de 10A que solo da 2 decimales) y opera correctamente,.

La fente es un tranformador de 127Vca a 24Vca y 2A con tap central, teoricamente debe dar cerca de 17Vcc positivos y negativos, sin carga da hasta 22Vcc y durante su operación cae hasta maximo los 16Vcc por lo que la corriente al zenner es baja en ese punto pero no represanta grandes problemas, igual lo corregiré y este no es el transformador que pienso usar cuando tenga todo listo, mi etapa de desarrollo se basa en:
1) la idea de que quieres
2) que lo anterior funciones sin importar como
3) optimizar lo anterior para que funcione de la mejor manerá
4) contruir el modelo primario y revisar todos lo problemas que puedan surgir
5) arreglar todo y que ya no tenga más problemás

Apenas estoy en la segunda fase


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 9, 2011)

¿Les interesa el estudio de alterna?

De los circuitos que plantearon, me llama la atención que no se plantearon poner un capacitor en paralelo con Rs para tener una mayor ganancia.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 9, 2011)

Es valido! 
Solo que ese circuito de arriba me parece extraño para baja potencia...


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 9, 2011)

No entendí muy bien los cálculos cuando escribiste lo de calcular Rs, ¿Vgsq era el voltaje al que queremos polarizar?
pues siguiendo esta gráfica para máxima capacidad de manejo





no se si lo hice bien por que me salió 1,3Ω , otro calculo con Voff -1,2V me salió en 4K8Ω, puse una resistencia de 4K7Ω y funciona pero se satura muy rápido por lo que quise extender la capacidad.
El circuito que hice sin Rs fue con la idea de que al recibir voltaje positivo reduciría la zona de deplexión permitiendo el paso de más corriente pero por lo que veo solo opera en un rango muy bajo de voltaje positivo (después de todo por algo es un tipo N y los gráficos no incluyen la positiva ), en el simulador lo muestra como una saturación negativa mientras la positiva no se satura (ya que es un amplificador inversor).
eL1ct en tu circuito creo que R4 y R8 están de más ya que con la realimentación de esa forma los transistores Q2 y Q4 nunca recibirán un voltaje positivo si las eliminases (de hecho Vg respecto a Vs siempre seria 0V) y con ellas siempre reciben un voltaje negativo constante, por lo que veo su único efecto seria en la corriente del circuito y la ganancia, pero no afectaría la correcta operación de los JFETs.
Ver el archivo adjunto 61103
y por otra parte, si usas realimentación negativa me parece que el voltaje en el nodo de realimentación también se equilibra a 0V por lo que creo que R9 y R10 no tendrían efecto ya que operaria igual que un operacional en sumador inversor aunque de esto si no estoy para nada seguro, habrá que medirlo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 9, 2011)

Vgsq es la tensión de polarización en la que se monta tu señal de entrada. Para que te des una  idea voy a tomar una de las gráficas que pusiste, como no pusiste el modelo del FET, voy a tomar esa curva como único dato.

Para una máxima excursión sin que haya recortes, de la curva ID vs Vgs tomás el rango donde el comportamiento se lo puede aproximar como lineal. En este caso, podríamos decir que la curva entre -4 a 0v es lineal (ahora vas a ver que eso no es así). Entonces de ese rango (-4v a 0v) tomamos el punto medio, osea -2v:



Fijate que la salida no es lineal, sino que el semiciclo positivo es mayor al negativo, eso se debe a que la señal de entrada máxima que estoy tomando es muy grande (+/- 2v pico) y en realidad esa curva tiene un comportamiento cuadrático. Para lo cual, la linealidad solo puede ser válido con señales débiles (tensiones de entradas con +/-200mV o menos). En ese caso, fijate lo que pasa:



Si bien pareciera que no hay amplificación, tene en cuenta que por un lado tenes tensión y por el otro mA, *eso implica que tu FET trabaja como fuente de corriente controlado por tension.* 

Entonces, de acá podés sacar dos conclusiones:

- Sacar el mejor punto de la curva ID vs VGs para tener la máxima excursión posible antes de que haya recorte

- Si bien, tu excursión máxima sin recorte puede ser del orden del Volt, debés tener en cuenta que mientras más grande sea la señal, mayor va a ser la alinealidad que presenta tu FET a la salida si el FET es de señales débiles. Con lo cual para no tener distorsión no solo debes fijar tu tensión de entrada en función de los recortes por el propio FET o por la fuente de tensión a la salida (también es un limitante, Vo=Av*Vi con Vo<Vcc para que no haya recorte), sino que también por las alinealidades que presenta el FET.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 9, 2011)

Bueno, lo veré, como había dicho antes estoy usando JFETs 2N5457 y hasta donde yo se todos trabajan como fuente de corriente regulados por tensión ya que el voltaje se da por el divisor resistivo, por otra parte del circuito de *eL1ct* removí las resistencias que indiqué y cree una etapa en el protoboard solo para verificarla y funciona perfectamente como Sumador inversor, lo coloqué como mezclador de audio usando una resistencia Rs de 680Ω (solo para limitar la corriente por que como dije es probable que las entradas de los FETs siempre operen a 0V por lo que seria innecesaria la polarización negativa) y está de maravilla, con esto puedo remover el operacional de mi diseño y usar este nuevo sumador a base de JFETs para cumplir mi propósito de cero integrados , no dejo fotos ni video por que son las 11:45 P.M.


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 10, 2011)

Nuyel: me alegro de que el circuito funcione bien 
Pero, las resistencias R4 y R8 deben ser iguales a las R3 y R7 respectivamente, para que sean simetricos, y el punto de polarizacion del drenador sea lo mas cercano posible a Vcc/2. R9 y R10 tambien hacen falta (*1), para que la tension en el gate sean 0v en continua, lo de la realimentacion es solo para alterna.
Creo que la tension en el gate, no llega a equilibrarse a 0V en alterna, ya que asi el transistor no amplificaria nada, supongo que quedara la tension minima que necesita el transistor para amplificar la señal, a la ganancia establecida. Por eso los calculos de ganancia no son iguales al del operacional, es decir, calcularlo asi seria una "aproximacion".

*1: Antes no lo pense, pero, veo que tambien pueden moverse estas resistencias (R9 y R10) al punto entre C1 y R1, y C3 R5 respectivamente; puede que asi sea mas correcto.

cosmefulanito04: En cuanto Cs, no se me ocurrio por que no lo vi necesario, pero se podria poner un condensador en paralelo a Rs, ademas como tiene realimentacion, mejoraria la "precision" del circuito... por asi decirlo, la tension en el gate se acercaria mas a 0v...


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 10, 2011)

pues ante dudas al osciloscopio, si esta bien esa resistencia y lo de mantener la simetria con las otras esta bien pero si el circuito no satura puede omitirse sin problemas (despues de todo no es importante que sea exactamente Vcc/2 ya que es el capacitor filtro el que se encarga de ajustar el nivel pero la saturación no seria simetrica), ahora lo unico que queda seria cambiar todos los transistores por dobles como 2N5454.

Las señales a sumar son la roja y la azul, la verde es la salida y la blanca la del nodo de suma, las escala de la salida es de 2V y las otras 3 son a 200mV, si se usa un pot debe ser de valor inferior a Rin y las señales no sufren mucha interferencia, al parecer Zin al igual que en el circuito del operacional es Rin, adjunto el diagrama del circuito simulado, Rg afecta la ganancia, es recomendable mantenerlo tambien en un valor elevado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 11, 2011)

> hasta donde yo se todos trabajan como fuente de corriente regulados por tensión ya que el voltaje se da por el divisor resistivo



Yo nunca dije lo contrario.

¿De qué divisor resistivo hablás? el FET es la fuente de corriente y RS es la resistencia que funciona como autopolarización para fijar la Vgsq.



> Rg afecta la ganancia, es recomendable mantenerlo tambien en un valor elevado.



Si... pero no mucho. Rg solo afecta en la ganancia si es de un orden cercano a Rs-fuente (la resistencia serie de tu fuente de alterna).

A ver... para que te quede en claro el tema de la ganancia de tensión a lazo abierto (no hay realimentación alguna). 

Un JFET en alterna de bajas frecuencias (1k a 22k, osea audio) se comporta de esta forma:



Donde *gm* puede obtenerse por curvas o por cálculo (aproximación):

- Por curva:



- Por cálculo:

[LATEX]gm=\(-2*\frac{I_{DSS}}{V_{p}}\).\(\frac{I_{dq}}{I_{DSS}}\)^{\frac{1}{2}}[/LATEX]

Por otro lado, *rd* sale de las curvas de gos:



[LATEX]r_{d}=\frac{1}{g_{os}}[/LATEX]

Vos estas usando una configuración Source-Común sin puentear (sin capacitor), osea esta configuracón:



Ese circuito tiene la siguiente polarización:

Idq=0,166mA
Vdsq=6,33V
Rg=470kohm
Rdrenador=33kohm
Rs=2,2kohm
Vgsq=-Idq*Rs=-0,36v

El modelo de alterna de ese circuito será este:



De ese modelo se puede obtener la ganancia de tensión a lazo abierto:

[LATEX]V_{out}=-R_{drenador}.gm.V_{gs}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{x}=gm.V_{gs}.R_{s}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{Rg}=V_{gs}+V_{x}=V_{gs}+gm.V_{gs}.R_{s}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{Rg}=V_{in}.\frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{in}}=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{Rg}}.\frac{V_{Rg}}{V_{in}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\(\frac{-R_{drenador}.gm.V_{gs}}{V_{gs}+gm.V_{gs}.R_{s}}\)\(\frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}\)[/LATEX]

Simplificando Vgs:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\(\frac{-R_{drenador}.gm}{1+gm.R_{s}}\)\(\frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}\)[/LATEX]

Rsource normalmente es del oden del ohm (50 a 1 kohm como mucho), en cambio Rg es recomendable que sea del orden de los cientos de kohm, con lo cual se puede aproximar Vin=VRG, quedando Avs así:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{-R_{drenador}.gm}{1+gm.R_{s}}[/LATEX]

Si gm=1 mSiemens, entonces la ganancia del circuito sin capacitor será:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{-33kohm.1mSiemens}{1+1mSiemens.2,2kohm}=-10,19 veces[/LATEX]

*¿Qué pasa si le agregás ese capacitor en paralelo con RS que te dije?*

El circuito queda así:



La polarización es exactamente la misma, solo cambia el modelo dinámico (de alterna) que hice antes:



De ese modelo se puede obtener la ganancia de tensión a lazo abierto:

[LATEX]R_{paralelo}=\frac{R_{drenador}.r_{d}}{R_{drenador}+r_{d}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{out}=-R_{paralelo}.gm.V_{gs}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{gs}=V_{Rg}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{gs}=V_{in}.\frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{in}}=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{gs}}.\frac{V_{gs}}{V_{in}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\(-R_{paralelo}.gm\).\(\frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}\)[/LATEX]

Nuevamente, como Rg>>Rsource:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=-R_{paralelo}.gm[/LATEX]

Si gm=1 mSiemens y rd=3Mohm, entonces la ganancia del circuito con capacitor será:

[LATEX]A_{vs} \approx -R_{drenador}.gm=-33kohm.1mSiemens=-33 veces[/LATEX]

Como se puede ver, la ganancia *aumento 3,3 veces* agregando solamente un capacitor y además se simplifico bastante el análisis en alterna.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 11, 2011)

Exactamente iba a preguntar sobre la ganancia  me marea ver tanto cálculos, lo voy a a notar para verlo con calma, gracias, yo decía que divisor resistivo por que el transistor fluctúa entre dos resistencias incrementando y disminuyendo el flujo entre ambas por lo tanto se comporta como si fuese una resistencia más en serie cuyo valor varia por el voltaje de entrada y el voltaje de salida lo tendríamos entre estas resistencias (entiendo que conductancia es G=1/R).
Ahora solo me queda la duda sobre la carga que puede usarse con ese circuito, también quería saber sobre la forma no inversora en la que la salida se haya entre el transistor y Rs, en esta parece que no es necesaria Rd y la corriente de salida podría ser mayor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 12, 2011)

Si usas la configuración Drenador-Común, la corriente de salida será IDQ + Idseñal, osea que lo mismo que tenías antes, pero ahora tu ganancia de tensión será menor 1 (un poco menos). Por otro lado, si sacás la Rdrenador, entonces la Vdsq será mucho mayor y el punto de trabajo se te corre (posibles problemas de recorte).

Con el circuito de arriba, sacando Rdrenado, y usando Rs como carga (además de ser la resistencia de autopolarización), la polarización queda así:

Idq=166uA (se mantiene, ya que solo depende de Rs)
Rs=2k2ohm
Rg=470kohm
Rdrenador=0ohm

[LATEX]V_{dsq}=V_{cc}-I_{dq}.R_{s}=12v-0,36V=11,63v[/LATEX]

En otras palabras, si a la salida tenés una señal con un pico de mas de 400mV, vas a tener recorte .

¿Que podrías hacer? 

Aumentar la Idq lo máximo que te permita el FET, y tratar de que la caída de tensión en Rs sea de 6V aproximádamente, así tenes la Vdsq=6v.

*¿Que pasa con la ganancia?*

Circuito de alterna:



Pero ahora Rdrenador=0 (osea es un cable) y la Vout está en Vx. Como rd>>Rs, se puede obviar el divisor resistivo de corriente, con lo cual:

[LATEX]V_{x} \approx V_{gs}.g_{m}.Rs[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{Rg}= V_{gs}+V_{x} \approx V_{gs} + V_{gs}.g_{m}.Rs[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{Rg}=V_{in}.\frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{V_{x}}{V_{in}}=\frac{V_{x}}{V_{Rg}}. \frac{V_{Rg}}{V_{in}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs} \approx \frac{V_{gs}.g_{m}.Rs}{V_{gs} + V_{gs}.g_{m}.Rs}. \frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}[/LATEX]

Simplificando Vgs:

[LATEX]A_{vs} \approx \frac{g_{m}.Rs}{1+g_{m}.Rs}. \frac{R_{g}}{R_{g}+R_{source}}[/LATEX]

Si Rg>>Rsource, entonces:

[LATEX]A_{vs} \approx \frac{g_{m}.Rs}{1+g_{m}.Rs}[/LATEX]

Con los valores del circuito anterior:

[LATEX]A_{vs} \approx \frac{1mSiemens.2k2ohms}{1+1mSiemens.2k2ohms}= 0,68 veces[/LATEX]

¿Que ventajas tiene esta configuración sobre la anterior?

No sabría decirte con certeza, pero me imagino que viene por el lado de la impedancia de salida, al igual que una configuración Colector-Común en los bipolares (adaptador de impedancias).


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 12, 2011)

Si, es lo que me imagino sobre esa forma, no la pienso usar para amplificar, solo para la salida al amplificador por que ahí necesito una baja impendancia y el hecho de no tener limitada la corriente con una resistencia me hacia pensar que seria la mejor forma.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 26, 2011)

Bueno, corrijan me si estoy mal, estaba pensando en usar la rama negativa de la fuente (ya que es para audio con el capacitor filtro se bloquea al resto del circuito) entonces seleccioné Voff=-1,8  para el cual Id=2,7mA y sale
[LATEX]I_{dq}=I_{D}\left( 1-\frac{-0.9V}{-1.8V} \right)^{2}=\frac{I_{D}}{4}=\frac{2.7mA}{4}=675\mu A[/LATEX]
Acabo de notar que si usas medios solo divide entre 4 y ahorra te cálculos   pues no hay Rs ya que se polarizará con la rama negativa a -0.9V entonces:
[LATEX]R_{D}=\frac{V_{cc}-V_{q}}{I_{dq}}=\frac{15V-7.5V}{675\mu A}=\frac{7.5V}{675\mu A}=11111.1111\Omega [/LATEX] creo que lo cambio a 10KΩ o tendré que poner 5 resistencias en serie 
Bueno, quería también hacer un adaptador que se conectará directamente al puerto del micrófono del computador, en este caso tendría que usar una batería para dar esa polaridad negativa a G ya que el voltaje es muy bajo para autopolarizarlo con un buen rango de excursión pero eso creo que se ajustará experimentalmente ya que no hay datos para esos valores y con el consumo tan bajo quizás duraría años una LR44
¿se necesita calcular de alguna manera especial RG considerando la polarización con rama negativa?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 27, 2011)

Subí un esquema de lo que hiciste y el modelo de FET que usaste, sino se complica entender bien tu circuito.

De todas formas la IDQ me parece que la estas calculando mal, ya que supones que Vp (o VGS(off)) es -1,8v. 

Verificá el mensaje #11.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 9, 2011)

Te ajunto el circuito como lo ensayé, D1 se podria remplazar con un LED si se requiere más voltaje o poner más diodos en serie
¿hay calculos para algo así?


----------

